# Castalia Lottery



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Just got our emails, all 3 of my kids were unsuccessful this year. All 3 have won at least once in the past so at least they got to experience it. I haven't gotten my email yet for the adult draw.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ejsell said:


> all 3 of my kids were unsuccessful


Hopefully they pull your name and you can take them on your day.
I was thinking about putting my granddaughter in but decided to wait one more year.
We've had a pair of casting sessions on the ballfield and have big plans for some small stream fishing soon.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

My son and 2 nephews were also unsuccessful. Havent gotten my results yet

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzy86 (Jul 1, 2018)

My sister and I were both unsuccessful. Next year


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I blanked out as well.


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

Nada for me. Five years straight. Have never gotten in.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

My girlfriend got drawn for aug.24th early session and me nada .


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Got my email late in the day. It was also unsuccessful. Maybe next year. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Crankbait-Crazy said:


> Nada for me. Five years straight. Have never gotten in.


Don't quit now, took me 5 years of striking out --- 6 was the charm. I should be due again in a year or two
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## dustin (Nov 14, 2007)

We put in for the first time this year and both my boys were successful. We will only be using one of the permits, I’m assuming these are transferable similar to the hunting permits? If so, once we choose the date we will use I will post it up for another youth to utilize.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it took me more like 8-9 tries before I was drawn. My son and I both got denied this year.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sigh. Been not winning that dang lottery since forever. . . .


----------

